# Watch Pet Crazy Tonight on 20/20



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So a friend of mine suggested I DVR 20/20 tonight. Wouldn't tell me why. Just said, "Watch!" I looked it up on the guide and the whole show is called Pet Crazy. Gathered I should pass this onto everyone at SM...talk about preaching to the choir. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Not quite sure how weird/funny/upbeat or demeaning the show could be. :blink: We'll see.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I wonder what angle they will take...crazy like in "pet hoarders" (that will be very depressing and sad to watch) or crazy like "people who REALLY love their pets to the extreme." Hmmm...I am going to Google it to see if there is further description.

I don't want to watch if it is about animal hoarders. I watched a few of those types of episodes on the series "Hoarders" and it just about sent me over the edge.:angry:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I just checked it out on google...the focus will be about "pampered pets" and why we are so pet crazy in America (is there something wrong with that?!! LOL!) ...segments will include the latest trends in pet plastic surgery and most talented pets among other stuff. Whew...sounds like it will be pretty fun and light to watch. I can't start my vacation off from child abuse and neglect with having to watch animal hoarding pieces.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

babycake7 said:


> I just checked it out on google...the focus will be about "pampered pets" and why we are so pet crazy in America (is there something wrong with that?!! LOL!) ...segments will include the latest trends in *pet plastic surgery *and most talented pets among other stuff. Whew...sounds like it will be pretty fun and light to watch. I can't start my vacation off from child abuse and neglect with having to watch animal hoarding pieces.


What? Like face lifts? lol :HistericalSmileyrobably after an accident or something more sensible. BTW since my old girl has lost a lot of hair due to a skin condition I can see that her skin is quite wrinkled. Another good reason why people should have fur. I mean, have you ever thought about the fact that old dogs have wrinkles? Sorry, for going off on a tangent. 

Thanks for telling us about the show, Sue.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

You know that they are going to present spoiling our pets like it is extreme behaviour, and we are all going to be shaking our heads thinking "What are they talking about?!" 
:chili:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I read the Examiner article about the episode on line and it says that one of the people that will be interviewed is a gal from the Real Housewives of Beverly Hills series. Her dog, Jiggy, is apparently the most famous pamper pooch in America - who knew?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You know, I think that while we all pamper our poochies, there are people who go to extremes. I mean no matter how much money I had, I would never spend $2000 for a dog pillow...I would buy one for $80 and donate the $1920 to rescue. Since, there are people who sell these beds, there must be somebody who buys them. I hope I can stay up for the show, I want to see this.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good, I'll watch it sounds like fun!!! It'll be a change from 20/20, usually solving a murder to a show about pampered pets!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> What? Like face lifts? lol :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Another good reason why people should have fur. I mean, have you ever thought about the fact that old dogs have wrinkles? Sorry, for going off on a tangent.
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> ...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I saw previews on GMA this morn.so I dvrd (not a word) it right away.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

There are some previews on the 20/20 website.

One segment is "Should husband be jealous of wife's dog?"

Oh no - I think I better watch this one out of the hearing of a certain someone. No need to stir the bees. B)


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think that segment will be relevant to many hubby's of forum members! Lol!


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

First of all I've been married 42 years (to the same man) early in our marriage he said "I wonder if you had to choose between me and the dogs who you would pick" I said "if you truly love me you'd never ask me to choose". I never heard another word.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, I finished watching it. I think my DH was thinking that he's gotten off pretty lucky considering that $250,000 dog house someone bought!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So the whole show was pretty tame and goofy (what's up with the ant eater lady and the Buffalo and hippo people??) but I think I would have liked:blink: some education being passed on to viewers. And the neuticals reared their ugly heads again. :blush::HistericalSmiley: People are nuts!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was so upset when I woke up this morning to realize I slept through the whole show! But thanks Sue, so it wasn't as good as you were hoping???


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think you are all speaking a foreign language I don't understand. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Maybe I have been living abroad too long. :innocent:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How adorable was the Yellow Lab who went through the trash can? It wasn't me! LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't feel bad Pat, I slept through most of it too. I did catch a few things, like the guy with the iguana and the dogs who's owners wanted them to look more, shall we say, endowed:w00t:.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I slept throught the program too! I got up this morning and thought, "Oh no!!" Now I am glad to hear that it wasn't that good!!!:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Some parts of the show were entertaining. However, I wanted to scream when that groomer said dogs love the stuff she does to them. So, I guess she has dogs who verbally tell her that all the time. I can just see the dogs jumping up and down and wagging their tails back and forth ... because they just can't wait to be tethered down on the grooming table ... in order to get fancy Scissorman like cuts ... and then be saturated in purple color dye ... so that they can then look like a designer Chia-pet!

And, the dogs who wear real diamond harnesses, leashes, and whatever else ... I wonder how much their moms and pops donate to shelters.

There ... now I got that off of my chest. Now, if I can rid of this darn cough.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I found it reasonably entertaining. Except Penny barked all through it :smpullhair: I didn't really think the dogs were overly spoiled. All of the procedures done on the dogs were done for medical reasons, despite being made fun of. Like dog braces/dentals, if they teeth don't fit together and the bite is totally off then the teeth just don't work well. Doggy facelift, done on a dog who's face drooped so much it could barely see. etc. Paying for neuticals was pretty odd though.:blink: but not a problem for the dog, who was getting surgery anyway. At least all these dogs were properly looked after and cared for. I would much rather see a dog dyed at a groomers for fun, than someone who constantly lets their dog get matted due to lack of frequent grooming. I had to laugh though when Lisa's husband (housewives) said he bought generic cheap clothing for Giggy, then dolled it up with ornaments and accessories. I am sure that is partially due to any negative emails and attacks they would get for dressing him in designer duds. Hard to be in the public eye.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I didn't sleep through it, I FORGOT about it !!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

KAG said:


> How adorable was the Yellow Lab who went through the trash can? It wasn't me! LOL
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


Sadly, that lab reminded me a lot of Tessa!!!:w00t:


----------

